# Wife Diagnosed With de Quervain tenosynovitis



## amateurmale (Aug 8, 2013)

She is in constant aching pain in her right wrist.   She's been on 2iu rips for about 5 months.  (That's her in my avatar)  This is her first time on GH.  As the doctor was prescribing the condition I suspected the problem to come from Growth Hormone.  Then I came across this link:


Abuse of growth hormone increases the r - PubMed Mobile


The fix is surgery....sometimes therapy works though.  In the meantime she's gonna come off rips and see what happens.


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 8, 2013)

Does she have a claw hand now? That'd be cool for Halloween.


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 8, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Does she have a claw hand now? That'd be cool for Halloween.




Bitch!
:wtf:


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 8, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> Bitch!
> :wtf:



I'm just saying it looks like she does in your avatar picture.


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 8, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> I'm just saying it looks like she does in your avatar picture.



Lol!  No she's holding her Iphone.


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 8, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> Lol!  No she's holding her Iphone.



"The iPhone, Claw Phone" the latest in gh technology!


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 8, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> "The iPhone, Claw Phone" the latest in gh technology!




I hope ur happy....I'm sure the thread is ruined now. 
:banghead:


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 9, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> I hope ur happy....I'm sure the thread is ruined now.
> :banghead:



I'm happy every day I see myself in the mirror. I am one sexy motherfucker!:headbang:


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 9, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> I'm happy every day I see myself in the mirror. I am one sexy motherfucker!:headbang:



:sSig_lol3::sSig_lol3::sAng_scream:


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 9, 2013)

Tell her I'm just having fun and joking around. I hope it gets better.


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 9, 2013)

But the "claw phone" was gold!


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 9, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Tell her I'm just having fun and joking around. I hope it gets better.



Shut up homo!


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 9, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> Shut up homo!



I can't stop myself....I'm rolling!


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 9, 2013)

U killed my thread in under 5 minutes.   Who does that?


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 9, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> U killed my thread in under 5 minutes.   Who does that?



Someone bored sitting on the crapper. Gotta go and jump on trampoline with my girls. You can have your thread back.


----------



## Thor (Aug 9, 2013)

*Damn bro*



amateurmale said:


> She is in constant aching pain in her right wrist.   She's been on 2iu rips for about 5 months.  (That's her in my avatar)  This is her first time on GH.  As the doctor was prescribing the condition I suspected the problem to come from Growth Hormone.  Then I came across this link:
> 
> 
> Abuse of growth hormone increases the r - PubMed Mobile
> ...


sorry to hear that, good find on that study,,, let us know if it gets better once she stops the rips


----------



## paak (Aug 9, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> U killed my thread in under 5 minutes.   Who does that?



Dudcki27 killed an entire board. LOL :action-smiley-054:

On a serious note I hope all goes well. Your leg & now her wrist - bad month in the AM house.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah man, best of luck with everything bro.


----------

